# Bitte nicht steinigen.



## Leroy42 (16. Dez 2006)

... aber trotz der hier vorherrschenden Meinung, hat HTML-coden
entfernt doch etwas mit Programmieren zu tun.

Nachdem ich in einem HTML-Forum bisher keinen Erfolg hatte
(vielleicht war es ja auch das falsche Forum), hoffe ich, daß sich
hier auch jemand mit HTML auskennt:

Wie binde ich Videosequenzen in meinen HTML-Code 
ein, sodaß sie (relativ) browserunabhängig dargestellt 
werden können?  :shock:  

Ich habe zwei "*.wmv"-Dateien, die ich gerne in meine 
HP einbauen möchte. In SelfHtml habe ich hierzu das 
object-Tag gefunden; wenn ich jedoch einfach schreibe: 


Code:	

```
<object data= "xyz.wmv"/>
```


dann wird im IE ein separater Media-Player geöffnet, 
während Opera nur das "Bild" des Media-Players darstellt; 
der Start-Button ist nicht klickbar.  

Auch finde ich in der SelfHTML-MimeType-Liste keinen
Eintrag für *.wmv

Ich weiß aber von anderen HPs, daß Opera auch Videos 
abspielen kann. Was mache ich falsch? 


Danke im Voraus


----------



## Roar (16. Dez 2006)

> ... aber trotz der hier vorherrschenden Meinung, hat HTML-coden entfernt doch etwas mit Programmieren zu tun. 
nö 

nimm den embed tag (s. selfhtml)


----------



## Redfrettchen (16. Dez 2006)

Vllt hilft auch das (hat mir Google geflüstert):
http://www.homepage-forum.de/showpost.php?p=133481&postcount=6


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Dez 2006)

@roar

Den embed-Tag schein es nicht zu geben. SelfHTML  :shock: 

@RedFrettchen

Dein Link-Beispiel funktioniert mit dem IE, aber nicht in Opera?

Gibt is denn Anno 2006 keine einfache Methode, zumindest für
dir drei wichtigsten Browser, Videos abzuspielen?  :bahnhof:


----------



## Roar (16. Dez 2006)

http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/netscape.htm


----------



## Redfrettchen (16. Dez 2006)

Dann benutz halt die embed-Funktion von YouTube ;D
Vllt musst du auch beide, zunächst den object und dann den embed-Tag benutzen.


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Dez 2006)

Roar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://de.selfhtml.org/html/multimedia/netscape.htm



Im IE ist zwar das Windows Media-Bild zu sehen, aber der Start-Button nicht anklickbar.  :shock: 
In Opera kommt nur die Überschrift "Da kommt Freude auf"   

@RedFrettchen

Weder der object-Tag, noch der embed-Tag funktionieren.

Was heißt "embed-Funktion von YouTube".

YouTube scheint nach Wiki ein Videoportal zu sein,
was hat das mit HTML zu tun?  :shock:


----------



## Redfrettchen (16. Dez 2006)

Du lädst dein Video bei YouTube hoch und bindest es dann mit vorgefertigtem Code ein.
Vorteil: Du musst dich nicht um den Code kümmern und das Video auch nicht hosten.
Nachteil: Die Qualität leidet natürlich.


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Dez 2006)

:shock: 

Naja, werd' mal probieren wie das geht...


----------



## Leroy42 (16. Dez 2006)

Also im IE klappt das jetzt mit YouTube.

In Opera ist zwar das Videofenster zu sehen, 
nach Klicken auf dem Pfeil erscheint die
Meldung "Loading..." aber nichts passiert.


----------



## Redfrettchen (16. Dez 2006)

Hmm, komisch, bei mir funktionieren die eingebetteten Videos.
Meine Operaversion: Version 9.02 Build 8585
Hast du vllt einen Link, wo man sich das mal anschauen kann?


----------

